# NOTHING TO SEE HERE - MOVE ALONG



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE - MOVE ALONG


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> An archaeological expedition is intent on opening an old barrow on a remote island in the Scottish Hebrides despite the reservations of the locals, who all know and fear the old stories. The scientists unleash a colony of murderous monsters from deep under the earth. As the released creatures swamp the island, slaughtering livestock and people alike, the humans must band together to combat it with few resources save their courage and wits.
> 
> "...brooding, misty Scottish atmosphere... Many fears come into play-agoraphobia, claustrophobia, acrophobia...solid prose commands attention...through to the climax..." -- Garrett Peck; Issue #40 of Cemetery Dance Magazine.
> 
> ...


This is an EXCELLENT book. Meikle is easily one of the most underrated writers in the biz today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Another book, Willie? Wow! 

(Here's yet another reminder of the rules. . . . I'll just skip straight to the fine print. . . .)

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> Just had a 1 star review, from someone who has never reviewed anything else on Amazon. The same thing happened to THE VALLEY a few days ago.
> 
> Am I wrong in smelling a rat?


No rats in my review. Island Life is a great read.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

The Fomar?

The Tuatha Dé Danann?

This looks like a wonderfully spooky book.


----------

